# SkyQ



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I was going to cancel sky recently, however when I spoke with the cancellations dept. they came with an offer I could not refuse with a new SKY Q box. 

I dont have multiroom, but they have advised I can use 2 mini boxes with the SKyQ box

Can I buy these mini boxes myself and use them via the skyQ box, or do I have to buy it from Sky so it is linked to my new SKYQ box? Ihave seen these on ebay and gumtree etc. of late and if I can buy a couple for my back sitting room and bedroom, then great!

I believe it uses the broadband router to link the boxes together, but not sure if they all need to be bought as a package to work as one?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I could be wrong but with Sky Q I didn't think any of the boxes now belonged to you? I've Sky Q with 2 mini boxes and that was my understanding.

A quick Google online appears to confirm this plus also that sky have the ability to block boxes not returned so I'd be careful if I was buying off eBay.

That said if you get one they connect via wifi and shouldn't need to be bought as an initial package however sky will likely charge an activation fee plus multiroom fee or similar not sure if this is monthly or upfront or both.

I'm only a user with limited knowledge so someone else might come along with a different opinion :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

macca666 said:


> I could be wrong but with Sky Q I didn't think any of the boxes now belonged to you? I've Sky Q with 2 mini boxes and that was my understanding.
> 
> A quick Google online appears to confirm this plus also that sky have the ability to block boxes not returned so I'd be careful if I was buying off eBay.
> 
> ...


Your understanding is the same as mine bud (google knowledge also) with regards to the boxes etc. 
I just wasn't sure if the mini boxes were being blocked or just the main one that belongs to them.

Just wondering if anyone has explored this in any depth.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I work for sky shoot me a message if you need to ask anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> I work for sky shoot me a message if you need to ask anything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Might be a help to others wondering the same if you can help / answer his question on here ? :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Might be a help to others wondering the same if you can help / answer his question on here ? :thumb:


Yeh No problem I've just copy pasted message as it's quicker plus I'm at work lol

Sky own the equipment so buying cheap from eBay ect is pointless as they won't work, q main box is the master box and minis work over WiFi communicating with main, but all work individually,?say sports on 1, movies on another and cinema on 3rd. You pay 1 monthly subscription for the minis and then sky charge one off price for minis

You can only have 3 boxes at anyone time running and the main Q box always has to be one of them, so main q and 2 minis will work together, you can add a 3rd mini but not all 3 minis can work at the same time, the minis work over wifi and are simply a hdmi cable into tv so you can move them around the house so long as you can get wifi in that room. Main Q is the only one connected with cables to the sat dish

If anyone needs help or has any questions feel free to ask me, happy to help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sharrkey said:


> Yeh No problem I've just copy pasted message as it's quicker plus I'm at work lol
> 
> Sky own the equipment so buying cheap from eBay ect is pointless as they won't work, q main box is the master box and minis work over WiFi communicating with main, but all work individually,?say sports on 1, movies on another and cinema on 3rd. You pay 1 monthly subscription for the minis and then sky charge one off price for minis
> 
> ...


Fantastic, sure it'll be of help to others, :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have Q, other good pint is the mini hubs act as WiFi repeaters have have Ethernet out from them which for me is a massive bonus.

In over a year, only had to do a power down to reset a screen freeze moment nothing else since. 

Also if you have sky always check the rewards, for strange reason got a free remote, and some free films as well.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We have main box and 2minis. They are paired up to the main box so no good buying off E Bay.
The minis are WiFi repeaters as well although that seems to cause us issues if between 2, signal drops as it picks up the other. 
As above check sky app for offers, I've just had free cinema for 2mths and then renewed for another 18mths at same cost(that saved me the annual haggle/cancellation palaver)


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

packard said:


> I have Q, other good pint is the mini hubs act as WiFi repeaters have have Ethernet out from them which for me is a massive bonus.
> 
> In over a year, only had to do a power down to reset a screen freeze moment nothing else since.
> 
> Also if you have sky always check the rewards, for strange reason got a free remote, and some free films as well.


The Sky Q mesh only works if you have broadband from Sky and use their router too, and it's quite a bit more limited in features and operation compared with other wi-fi mesh systems (for example you have little choice in wifi channel numbers etc). However if it works for you then it can be a simple and effective way to get better wifi throughout the house.

Another thing to note is that the Q system will work just as well over wired ethernet as wi-fi, it's a myth that the minis have to connect via wifi to the main box. In fave you can still completely disable wi-fi on all Q boxes in the installer menu to prevent wireless interference if you are using a different wi-fi system rather than that from Sky. I've had Sky Q since launch and only used the system over wired ethernet (I actually connected up all the boxes while the Sky installer had a cup of tea) even though at the time this was supposedly an unapproved installation method. Apart from a scheduled preventative nightly power cycle, my Q system has been rock solid since installation.

Finally you can also access Sky channels and recordings via the Sky Go app on your phone or tablet when at home and connected to the same network as your Q system - this is in addition to your Mini boxes.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

We have 2 mini boxes in the kitchen and bedroom but needed a booster fitted close to the router to enable the bedroom mini box to receive a good signal


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

shl-kelso said:


> The Sky Q mesh only works if you have broadband from Sky and use their router too, and it's quite a bit more limited in features and operation compared with other wi-fi mesh systems (for example you have little choice in wifi channel numbers etc). However if it works for you then it can be a simple and effective way to get better wifi throughout the house.
> 
> Another thing to note is that the Q system will work just as well over wired ethernet as wi-fi, it's a myth that the minis have to connect via wifi to the main box. In fave you can still completely disable wi-fi on all Q boxes in the installer menu to prevent wireless interference if you are using a different wi-fi system rather than that from Sky. I've had Sky Q since launch and only used the system over wired ethernet (I actually connected up all the boxes while the Sky installer had a cup of tea) even though at the time this was supposedly an unapproved installation method. Apart from a scheduled preventative nightly power cycle, my Q system has been rock solid since installation.
> 
> Finally you can also access Sky channels and recordings via the Sky Go app on your phone or tablet when at home and connected to the same network as your Q system - this is in addition to your Mini boxes.


I've disabled my boxes wifi and do everything through power line adapters even though I'm with sky broadband. I found I wasn't getting the benefit of my 5ghz network speeds throughout the house.

Regarding the Q boxes then yes according to contract they belong to sky and you may be requested to send them back at the end of the contract. There are however plenty stories out there of people being told not to bother as the boxes have been updated or out there that long it's not worth it. There are also plenty of examples of people who already have multiroom buying a box off eBay/gumtree and using it successfully.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys and your help also @sharrkey

I will wait for it to be installed and take it from there, looks like we will be decorating the whole house now in near future...SWMBO has spoken


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I am with Sky Broadband. Sky recently fitted Sky Q and a Mini box.

I've found that if the Sky Q and Mini Box link via Wifi, and with the main box acting as a repeater - that my wi fi grinds to a halt. I've found it's when the Sky Q box is streaming content to the mini box using wi-fi.

If I disable the wifi on the main Sky Q box the system uses ethernet - connected via Powerline adapators - this gives a stable wifi throughout the box.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

mawallace said:


> I am with Sky Broadband. Sky recently fitted Sky Q and a Mini box.
> 
> I've found that if the Sky Q and Mini Box link via Wifi, and with the main box acting as a repeater - that my wi fi grinds to a halt. I've found it's when the Sky Q box is streaming content to the mini box using wi-fi.
> 
> If I disable the wifi on the main Sky Q box the system uses ethernet - connected via Powerline adapators - this gives a stable wifi throughout the box.


We are with Sky and have their fibre too.
We have four miniboxes, one connected to the main 2TB Q box via ethernet cable and the rest are wireless.

Haven't had any problems with wifi or fibre speeds when the wife/kids are downloading programing, using Netflix or Disney+ and we only get around 32Mbps.

RE:the mini boxes, when we upgraded to Sky Q it was clearly stated in the terms and conditions that Sky own the miniboxes.


----------

